# picasa web albums



## paigew (Feb 15, 2012)

Does anyone us picasa to store their pics? If so can someone please tell me how to rate my photos?? I know there is a way, it says you can rate 1-5 stars but I don't see any place to do that. I have googled to no avail. 

Also, if you were to choose any of these print places which would you choose? (this is just for my kids scrapbook, not like it needs to be super pro quality) I mainly want the colors to print the same as what I see on my monitor. Thanks 
LifePics Network of Local Photofinishers 
fotofl&#333;t 
Shutterfly 
Printed Art 
Walgreens 
Snapfish 
Ritzpix 



I have used shutterfly in the past and been pretty happy with results, but if there is a better one I will go for that 

Thanks!!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 15, 2012)

I use flickr to host my photos. It will keep original sizing available and its free. Much nicer then Picasa. For an album I have used shutterfly before. The pictures come out nice and they have some decent premade layouts or you can make your own. Plus periodically they send e-coupons for free albums and prints and such. Last album I bought only cost the $8 for shipping.


----------



## Nod (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't believe that you can add a rating in the web albums, but you can add a "star" to your photos in Picasa  before you upload them to web albums.  There's been talk of possibly adding a rating feature, but it's not available yet.


----------



## paigew (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks diskojoe  We bought the upgrade on picasa so we have a ton of space. It too saves the full size image and we chose it over flickr because acording to reviews it is better for accurately storing your photos where as flickr is better for photo sharing, but the quality of the image is a little less than if you use picasa. I use flickr as well but only for sharing here.


----------



## paigew (Feb 15, 2012)

okay so I found this 


> You can add stars to your photos in Picasa to mark your favorites. First select all the photos in a folder or album in Library view that you'd like to star. Then click the *Star*  button, located just to the right of the Photo Tray. You'll see a small  star icon appear on the thumbnail images of the starred photos.
> Once you've starred your favorite images, you can easily locate them  by using the star search filter located to the left of the search box at  the top of your Picasa Library. If you've uploaded a particular folder  or album to Picasa Web Albums and have enabled the Sync feature as well,  you can choose to sync only starred photos. Learn more about the Sync to Web feature.



but I dont see how I can select the photos. If I click one or hold command and click multiples it opens each photo and I am not sure what the 'photo tray' is. Anyone? Is this maybe something on my computer and not on the actual site?


----------



## paigew (Feb 15, 2012)

okay well my husband gave me an idea. I'll post it here for anyone else. I am going to tag my favorite photos as 'favorites' then view all photos tagged 'favorites' select and print those. Not as good as the starring system but it will work to keep track of my fave pics. Thanks all those who responded!


----------



## Nod (Feb 15, 2012)

You have to be in Picasa, not Picasa web albums, the just click on the photo you want, hold down the SHIFT key and click on any other photos you want to STAR.  Once you've starred them , upload them to the web albums or as stated above , Sync to web.


----------



## paigew (Feb 15, 2012)

Nod said:


> You have to be in Picasa, not Picasa web albums, the just click on the photo you want, hold down the SHIFT key and click on any other photos you want to STAR.  Once you've starred them , upload them to the web albums or as stated above , Sync to web.



oh I see, I dont use picasa, just upload from iphoto.....maybe I'll switch over.


----------

